# Which Tank is Less Likely to Leak?



## AquariumConvict (Sep 23, 2012)

Which Tank is Less Likely to Leak?

Aqueon
Marineland
Tetra
Top Fin


----------



## R6RaVeN37 (Aug 10, 2012)

AquariumConvict said:


> Which Tank is Less Likely to Leak?
> 
> Aqueon
> Marineland
> ...


There is a big difference between asking the overall "quality" of a brand of tank, and asking which is going to leak. For what it is worth, all my tanks are Aqueon and I have had no problems with them.

Good luck


----------



## fusion (Jun 21, 2012)

Kind of difficult to answer, most wont be familiar with all of them, i have 3 Aqueon tanks and have had no problems.
I just bought a used Acrylic and it holds water with no leaks, havnt set it up yet but i did test it
From what i read on them your less likely to get a leak on an Acrylic

Hope that helps


----------



## AquariumConvict (Sep 23, 2012)

fusion said:


> Kind of difficult to answer, most wont be familiar with all of them, i have 3 Aqueon tanks and have had no problems.
> I just bought a used Acrylic and it holds water with no leaks, havnt set it up yet but i did test it
> From what i read on them your less likely to get a leak on an Acrylic
> 
> Hope that helps


Thank You!! Fusion

that Certainly helps!!

Frank


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I've purchased new Perfecto (now Marineland) and used All Glass (now Aqueon) and have had no leaking issues after a number of years.

Having said that, when purchasing a new aquarium, I prefer to check the construction quality of the tank and also look at how the silicone is applied, as well as how the tank has been handled during shipment. There is always the chance of getting a defective product no matter who the manufacturer is.

I still leak test a new tank outdoors or close to a floor drain indoors but only if it's over 10 gallons. A new tank will usually be replaced by the store immediately if it's their policy (check the receipt) or by the manufacturer if you can document the failure under their warranty policy.

Also check the Product Reviews section of the forum for member recommendations.


----------



## AquariumConvict (Sep 23, 2012)

Deeda said:


> I've purchased new Perfecto (now Marineland) and used All Glass (now Aqueon) and have had no leaking issues after a number of years.
> 
> Having said that, when purchasing a new aquarium, I prefer to check the construction quality of the tank and also look at how the silicone is applied, as well as how the tank has been handled during shipment. There is always the chance of getting a defective product no matter who the manufacturer is.
> 
> ...


Deeda

Thank You! Very much for Help!

I very much Appreciate it!

Thank Again!!!
Frank


----------



## Dawg2012 (May 10, 2012)

I have over a dozen tanks between Aqueon and Top Fin - and have had no leaks *knocking on wood*. Lol...

I've posted many questions here, and for the most part the feedback has been extremely helpful - certainly not idiotic lol. On occasion you might have to wait a day or two, or bump your question... or *simply ignore* the 'not so helpful' responses. This is a forum open to the public, and you're going to get all kinds of responses - it's what makes forums both powerful as well as occasionally annoying. Compared to other forums this one does an excellent job of keeping the posts on topic and with minimum BS, and most users maintain a good level of respect for each other even when opinions differ. I'm also betting the moderators do this in their spare time, and are likely not compensated. *I appreciate their help* - even if they're telling me my hard thought out idea isn't really that viable :lol: .


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

This thread has been edited and posts have been removed. Please adhere to the topic of the thread and refrain from personal attacks.
To submit forum feedback, please use this form.


----------

